# Clear doorways strips - what are they called??



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The vinyl strip doors that hang down from a track?
Vinyl Strip Doors, Doorway Strips, PVC Strip Doors, Strip Curtains, Vinyl Strip Door Kits - FarmTek - FarmTek
I buy from this company and have had very good service from them


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I believe you can get them at Lowes and Home Depot as well.


----------

